# INDUSTRIAL SMOKE STACK



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Any one got any ideas or have you done this?

Smoke from a industrial smoke stack.

Just a thought I had

JJ


----------



## jebouck (Jan 2, 2008)

JJ,
I put an MTH smoke unit in a building once and piped it up a piece of 1/2 copper tubing.
I used a 12 volt battery. It smoked like a house afire.
But it was just a test. I didn't leave it in there permantly.
jb


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

JJ 
Last year at the NGRR tour one of the tour host had a scrap wood/dust burner had a smoke unit from a locomotive in it, look very authentic. The lady would walk by every now and then and drop a few drops of the oil which would give it a smoking boom. 
Dennis


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I remeber a while back a guy had a volcano on his layout and I believe he used a fog machine to give it a constant smoke. You could experiment with a metal pipe for the chimney and drill vent holes in the bottom sides and drop a burning incense stick into the top. With enough holes at the base wouldn't the stick stay lite and a draft be created to draw the smoke? Maybe make it big enough for a chaarcoal briquet to be dropped in and let it smolder away. 
Wow what a great revelation I might try that on my coal plant chimney!!! 
Todd


----------



## up9018 (Jan 4, 2008)

JJ, here is one used for the ship modelers, I think I may use it in my wood burner http://www.harbormodels.com/site08/main_pages/smoker.htm 

Chris


----------

